# Best low power Radio



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Which is the best? Caroline insists on having it on nearly all day.

The one we have goes through a set of batteries every hour or so, we end up using it through the 1000w inverter which is a waste.

Is there a 12v one available?

Considering we spend long periods in the van, usually without EHU.

What do others do?

Paul.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We have one of THESE for when not on EHU, the batteries seem to last forever.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

This one Never needs batteries <<  at least that's what it says ......solar powered and wind up.

I have not got one so it is not a go and buy one post... I just had a look at Amazon... :wink:

Mike

P.S. we use the cab radio ....


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Cab radio (we use ours loads)?

Or the ultimate - wind up radio?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

snap Addie :lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have one of these, with the portable power back, can be charged via mains or 12v.

Radio


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Had 2 of the wind up ones and both times the handle has broken off rendering it useless.

I must be a very careless erratic winder upper. 

Or maybe it was used every day and not just the odd weekend away. :wink:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have one of these >>>radio<<<
Even has a torch


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I power my radio: http://www.thecookingshop.com/Shop/...m_source=GoogleBase&utm_medium=Product+Search

from a 12v socket via a dc/dc converter like this http://www.powerstream.com/dc6.htm Many radios can be powered this way. You can check in a shop by looking at those on display and seeing if they use an external power pack to convert from ac to dc and reduce to under 12v dc.

I have looked at the power consumption of dash mounted radios and they all seem very high, mine says 10 amps although I doubt it is so high just on radio. Still better safe than sorry and if it is that high (or even half that) it would soon discharge the engine battery to the extent that it might not start the engine.

If on mains hook up then just use the cab radio if you refer, Alan.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for you suggestions, will have a study before i invest in another one.

Paul.


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

In my experience, DAB radios have a much bigger power drain than analogue. I actually gave away my DAB radio as I couldnt afford the batteries and we arent on hook up often enough,


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I have a 'Freeplay' wind-up radio which also has a solar panel and a mains connection. I've had it for years and it's a very robust piece of kit.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I bought one of these years ago for on building sites. The 300hrs on batteries really is realistic! Obsolete now very hard to come across
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PHILIPS-A...udio_Radios&hash=item3a6c7e143d#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Bill_Posters said:


> In my experience, DAB radios have a much bigger power drain than analogue. I actually gave away my DAB radio as I couldnt afford the batteries and we arent on hook up often enough,


That sounds about right, as i said in the initial post sick of putting new batteries in.

Paul.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Why not power it directly from a 12v socket Paul. Your dab is hard on the batteries it uses internally but they only have a capacity of 500ma or so each. The drain on your hab battery would be the same or slightly more of course but it's so tiny as to be almost insignificant when it's coming from batteries with a capacity of say 1 to 200 amp hours, Alan.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I think I've had that radio about 12 yrs and probably paid more than the £16 that probably the last 2 are going for. Probably met it's demise under pressure from battery manufacturers :lol: It's tatty now and I use a bit of 6mm cable for the aerial but it's had some real stick


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Why not power it directly from a 12v socket Paul. Your dab is hard on the batteries it uses internally but they only have a capacity of 500ma or so each. The drain on your hab battery would be the same or slightly more of course but it's so tiny as to be almost insignificant when it's coming from batteries with a capacity of say 1 to 200 amp hours, Alan.


Yes that does sound like the best way to go Alan, thanks, i didn't know you could do that, what do i need to buy then?

Paul.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

DAB isn't an environmentally sustainable replacement for FM radio for exactly this reason. The sets eat batteries. We need to persuade the Government to bin the planned FM switch-off. 

How many FM radios do you have in your house and car, MH etc which will become obsolete overnight? At the last count me and my other half had about 17 between us. What a waste if we have to throw them all away.

SD


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I didn't know there was a plan to switch off FM? :roll:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

erneboy said:


> I power my radio: http://www.thecookingshop.com/Shop/...m_source=GoogleBase&utm_medium=Product+Search
> 
> from a 12v socket via a dc/dc converter like this http://www.powerstream.com/dc6.htm Many radios can be powered this way. You can check in a shop by looking at those on display and seeing if they use an external power pack to convert from ac to dc and reduce to under 12v dc.
> 
> ...


My previous post gives you the info. Paul. Most important is a radio which operates using an external power pack which converts mains power to 1.5, 3, 4.5, 6, 7.5, 9 or 12 volts dc. Look in shops, you will see looking at display models which use external power either because the power pack will be beside the radio or because there is an inlet on the radio saying x volts dc. If it uses 12 v dc (which few if any do) then you will not need a dc/dc converter like the one in my second link. The converter just eliminates the need for expensive batteries. The radio need not be an expensive one, Alan.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mmmm :roll: sounds an optimistic plan
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/jun/16/digital-britain-analogue-radio-switchoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's the way I have always run the radios, computers, cd and dvd players, FM transmitters, televisions etc. in our vans Techno, never had any problems, far more efficient than using inverters to do 12v dc to 230v ac and back down to x v dc, Alan.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

? my comment was at the demise of FM, not running kit on 12 volts :?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry Techno.

Can't see FM being turned off for some time. Even the BBC techno people say DAB is not good enough to replace it yet, Alan.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

yes i agree that's why i said optimistic meaning on their part :lol:


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

mine costs nothing and the sound quality is very good...

solar , wind up , or 3 to 12 v from a jack plug...

http://screencast.com/t/LEtqDXzCHc7Y

[/img]


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

The plan to switch off FM broadcasts just won't go away:

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/media/news/a328668/ofcom-wants-fm-radio-for-white-space-devices.html

A consortium, including BT, Sky, the BBC and Microsoft wants these frequencies for other commercial use. The BBC has always wanted to save money by switching off the existing FM transmitters permanently and no longer having to maintain or renew them. Do you really think this Conservative government favours FM listeners against business interests? Especially when the Treasury stands to benefit from licensing this spectrum to new users?

Keep an eye on this and lobby your MP.

SD


----------

